# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  الدليل الكامل لعمل جيلبريك غير مقيد لـ iOS 6

## mohamed73

الآن وبعد انتظار شهور منذ صدور أخر  جيلبريك غير مقيد وكان للإصدار 5.1.1 ، أعلن اليوم عن صدور   الأداة Evasi0n والتي جعلت الجليبريك متوفر بشكل غير مقيد لنظام iOS 6.   *قبل عمل جيلبريك*  تأكد أنك تحتاج جيلبريك، باختصار اسئل  نفسك سؤال، ما فائدة الجيلبريك لي ما هي الأداة التي أرغب بها عن طريق  الجيلبريك؟ إذا كنت لا تعرف إجابة هذا السؤال انصحك ابعد عن الجيلبريك  ومشاكله فلا داعٍ له. وإذا كنت تحتاج الجيلبريك لسرقة البرامج واخذ حق  المطورين فليس لهذا صنع الجيلبريك وإنما صنع لشراء وتحميل تطبيقات من متجر  سيديا وعدم الاعتماد على متجر البرامج فقط.بعد التأكد أن الجيلبريك مناسب لك *قم بعمل نسخة احتياطية من كل ملفاتك،* فمن الممكن أن يحدث خطأ معك وتضطر لعمل ريستور كامل لجهازك، لذا من الافضل أن تحتفظ بأخر نسخة من إعاداتك ليعود جهازك كما كان.يفضل أن تقوم بحفظ ملف SHSH وذلك عن طريق تطبيق Tinyumbrella والذي يمكن تحميله عبر هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] أو هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].لا تقم أبداً بفتح الآي تيونز قبل نهاية الجيلبريك. * ملاحظة هامة:*   الجيلبريك الجديد يعمل على الإصدار iOS 6 و iOS 6.01 و iOS 6.1  *(وإذا واجهت مشاكل يفضل أن تقوم بعمل** ريستور بالآي تيونز باستخدام ملفات النظام ويمكنك الحصول على ملف النظام الخاص بك منالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])* *( لا تنس عمل نسخة احتياطية )* *تحذير هام يجب قراءة الموضوع حتى النهاية والقيام بالخطوات كما هى تماماً، حتى لا يتم فقدان أي بيانات بسبب عدم الالتزام بالخطوات.* 
  1 *قم بتحميل أداة Evasi0n ( هناك ضغط كبير على السيرفر وربما لا تتمكن من تحميل الأداة اليوم )*   الأداة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الأداة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الأداة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 2 قم بفك ضغط الملف المضغوط الذي يحوي برنامج Evasi0n.
 3 قم بالتأكد أن جهازك لا يوجد عليه كلمات سر واذا يوجد قم بالغاء كلمة السر.
 4 قم بتوصيل جهازك بالحاسب عن طريق وصلة USB.
 5 قم بأخذ نسخة احتياطية من نظام التشغيل عن طريق أيتونز او أي كلاود ثم *أغلق الآي تيونز*.
 6 قم بفتح أداة Evasi0n وبالطبع تأكد أن جهازك لايزال متصل بالحاسب وأن الآي تيونز مغلق، قم بالضغط على Jailbreak ثم انتظر.   7 سيقوم الجهاز بعمل ريستارت أكثر من مرة وبعد ذلك يطلب منك evasi0n بفتح الجهاز والضغط على الأيقونة التي تظهر على الشاشة كالتالي:  8 مبروك أصبح لديك جيلبريك بجهازك، وسوف تجد تطبيق سيديا مثبت على جهازك  .
  شاهد فيديو شرح الجيلبريك: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  هناك ضغط كبير على المواقع، يمكنك الانتظار قليلاً أو تجربة روابط أخرى من موقع الأداة عبر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. *تحديث* 
 إذا كنت من مستخدمي الجيلبريك المقيد على  الآي فون 4 أو 3GS فيمكنك تحميل الأداة التالية من السيديا ليصبح الجيلبريك  في جهازك غير مقيد   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير الصمت

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## yassin55

موضوع ممتاز اخى محمد ومتابعه ممتازه منك بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بوركت أخى توضيح وشرح رائع

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## live14

بارك الله فيك

----------


## info_mus2007

أخي الكريم أنا جديد في هذا المنتدى ألا اني أجد فيه الكثير و الكثير لك ارقى التحيات اخي محمد

----------


## samihssain

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## نعيم العبادي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين عمل جيد

----------


## Anehila-gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lorzak837

موضوع ممتاز

----------


## JERMED

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## elprince292

شكرااااااااااا

----------


## azert1985

est ce que c'est possible de faire le jailbreak pour un iphone 4s turbo sim

----------


## Youfat

شكرًا لك أخي في الله موضوع ممتاز .أرجوا من الله أن يوفقك

----------


## iphonedell

عمل رائع

----------


## outalb112

tanks

----------


## kemo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ighdriss

tankeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------


## king of royal

موضوع رائع جدا ومميز بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## ستارالعراق

بارك الله فيك

----------

